# 9850 phenom BE



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi all I got two 4850,s in crossfire and a phenom 9850 BE yesterday and I dont find a overall web surfing boost in speed of pages or anything of the such from my amd athlon 64x dual core..but I do notice I can play ET quake wars on high settings and its smooth as hell ,from my two 8800gt,s ...so what im wondering is this...is there a patch or something for the phenom 9850 BE to boost its performence ? I do have the latest bios for my m3a32-mvp deluxe and all the needed drivers for the phenom on my mobo ...If anyone has any ideas that would be great..Thanks...Steve


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

There's no patch but alot of bios options to change.  If you wouldn't mind, jot your bios settings down for us and we should be able to help you out! I had a 6000 X2 as well.  Even with my Phenom stock and my 6000 X2 @ 3.3 I feel my phenom is alot snappier than the 6000 X2 was.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> There's no patch but alot of bios options to change.  If you wouldn't mind, jot your bios settings down for us and we should be able to help you out! I had a 6000 X2 as well.  Even with my Phenom stock and my 6000 X2 @ 3.3 I feel my phenom is alot snappier than the 6000 X2 was.



Hi my bios settings are all stock settings..And now I have noticed some other problems with my 4850,s ...they flicker the graphics in games in and out and even the people flicker after about 3to 5 min of game play..here are my drivers below...
I am using 2 asus EAH4850,s on a asus m3a32-mvp deluxe mobo

Driver Packaging Version 8.501.1-080621a-065813E-ATI 
Catalyst® Version 08.6 
Provider ATI Technologies Inc. 
2D Driver Version 6.14.10.6822 
2D Driver File Path System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video/{95736D72-57B1-48A4-838E-54F9C927D436}/0000 
Direct3D Version 6.14.10.0598 
OpenGL Version 6.14.10.7660 
Catalyst® Control Center Version 2008.0621.1137.18815


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

I posted the 4800 series hotfix driver in one of your other posts.  Try these settings:

ADVANCED
JumperFree Configuration
AI Overclocking (Manual)
FSB Frequency(200)
PCI Frequency(100)
Processor Frequency Multiplier (x12.5)  You can go higher but go one at a time and test
Processor-NB Multiplier(x10)
Processor Voltage (1.3-1.3125)  Board undervolts
(Processor-NB Voltage(Auto)
CPU VDDA Voltage (2.6) Setting for the cpu's voltage regulation circuits
CPU-NB HT Link Speed (2.0 Ghz)
DDR Voltage(2.1-2.2) Depends on your ram specs and go up +.02 to be in spec of your ram
Northbridge Voltage (Manual)
Hyper Transport Voltage(1.40v)
Core/PCIe Voltage (1.12) Sets the voltage supplied to the NB chip itself
NB PCIE PLL (1.9v)
Sothbridge Voltage (1.22)
Auto Xpress (Disabled)
CPU Tweak (Disabled) 

Memory Configuration (This is for my system, you'll have to play around with it)
Bank Interleving (Auto)
Channel Interleaving XOR of Address bits (20:16,6)
MemClk Tristate C3/ATLVID (Disabled)
Memory Hole Remaping (Enabled)
Unganged Mode Support (Disabled)
Power Down Enable (Disabled)
Read Delay (1.0 Memory CLKs) 
DCQ Bypass Maximum (Auto)

DRAM Timing Configuration
Memory Clock Mode (Manual)
Memory Clock Value (1067Mhz)
2T Mode (Enabled)
DRAM Timing Mode (DCT 0)
CAS Latency (CL) (5 CLK)
TCWL (5 CLK)
TRCD (5 CLK)
TRP (5CLK)
TRAS (18 CLK)
tWR (4CLK)
TRFC0-TRFC3 (127.5 ns)
TRC (26 CLK)
TRRD (2 CLK)
tWTR (3 CLK)
tRTP (2-4 CLK)
tRWTTO (4CLK) Should be set the same as TWR
TWRRD (0 CLK)
TWRWR (1 Clk)
TRDRD (2 CLK)
PLL1-PLL2 Spread Spectrum (Disabled)
Al Clock Skew for Channel A-B (Auto)

CPU Configuration
Press "F4"
GART error Reporting (Disabled)
Microcode Updation (Disabled)
Secure Virtual Machine Mode(Enabled)
AMD Cool 'n Quiet Function (Disabled)
ACPI SRAT Table (Enabled)
AMD Live! (Disabled)

Chipset
Press "F4"
Primary Video Controller (PCIE FGX0-GFX2-GPP)
GFX Dual Slot Configuration (Enabled)
Peer-to-Peer among GFX/FGX2 (Enabled)
GPP Slots Power Limit, W(25)
This is for Port #02 and #11
Gen2 High Speed Mode( Asychronous Switch, I know I have it wrong but do not go software)
Link ASPM (L0s &L1) 
Link Width (x16)
Slot Power Limit Port #02 (175) and Port #11 (225)
NB-SB Port Features
NB-SB Link ASPM (L1)
NP NB-SB VC1 Traffic Support (Enabled)

Hyper Transport Configuration
Isochronous Flow-Control Mode (Enabled)
HT Link Tristate (CAD/CTL/CLK)
UnitID Clumping (UnitID 2/3&B/C)
2xLCLK Mode (Disabled)
Onboard Devices Configuration 
Press "F4"
Onboard Floppy Controller (Disabled) Enable if you are using a floppy drive
Floppy Drive Swap (Disabled)
Everything else set what you use
Marvell Option Rom (Disabled)  Set to raid if you are using AHCI or setting up RAID
Primary Display Adapter (PCI-E) duh!!

PCI PNP 
Basically all you should change is:
USB 2.0 Controller Mode (HiSpeed) default is FullSpeed and it's SLOW!!

POWER
Suspend Mode (S1) S3 if you like the system to hibernate
Report Video on S3 Resume (No)
ACPI 2.0 Support (Enabled)
ACPI APIC Support (Enabled)
Hardware Monitor
I Disable CPU Fan Warning Speed but that's up to you

Try these out but remeber this is what I use, not saying this is what you have to use but something should help you out cause seeing what your CF 4850 score is, I'm very happy with my 3870 CF score!


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I posted the 4800 series hotfix driver in one of your other posts.  Try these settings:
> 
> ADVANCED
> JumperFree Configuration
> ...



Ok will try this out thanks much dude...And I already installed the 4800 series fix from last month and it didnt fix the problem..Thanks I will let you know how the oc goes...Steve


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you uninstall your ATI drivers, boot into safe mode and remove the devices(selecting uninstall software), and then grabing Driver Sweeper http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1655 and cleaning out Nvidia and ATI drivers?


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Did you uninstall your ATI drivers, boot into safe mode and remove the devices(selecting uninstall software), and then grabing Driver Sweeper http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1655 and cleaning out Nvidia and ATI drivers?



I did a fresh install of win xp when I got the new cards and cpu..but I didnt install the hot fix first I installed it after the card drivers,,steve


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2008)

The hotfix drivers are standalone drivers.  You should uninstall the old drivers first, then install the hotfix drivers.  It's a little decieving with the name.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> The hotfix drivers are standalone drivers.  You should uninstall the old drivers first, then install the hotfix drivers.  It's a little decieving with the name.



ohhh ok will do that then yes...but can I still install the smartdocter after wards? cus thats what keeps my cards cool haha...thanks much..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ohhh ok will do that then yes...but can I still install the smartdocter after wards? cus thats what keeps my cards cool haha...thanks much..steve



ok so I did all the steps to install the hot fix drivers and then installed the smartdocter for cooling program for the fan,,,and still doing the same thing even froze once in 3 sec intervolts it would freez for 3 sec then unfreeze for half second then freeze for 3 sec then unfreeze for half sec...damn this sucks..im starting to regret getting these cards..for I got them to play games with and its not working on the only game I play right now et quake wars...Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 13, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok so I did all the steps to install the hot fix drivers and then installed the smartdocter for cooling program for the fan,,,and still doing the same thing even froze once in 3 sec intervolts it would freez for 3 sec then unfreeze for half second then freeze for 3 sec then unfreeze for half sec...damn this sucks..im starting to regret getting these cards..for I got them to play games with and its not working on the only game I play right now et quake wars...Steve



still getting the same problems..damn I hope they get out good drivers soon for the 4850,s


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

Set your memory to unganged. Ganged is great but only for single core programs. Unganged helps a ton with multithread apps and multitasking. 

This might help a bit.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Set your memory to unganged. Ganged is great but only for single core programs. Unganged helps a ton with multithread apps and multitasking.
> 
> This might help a bit.



Ok thanks man...but where do I change the setting you speek of?  ..thanks,,,Steve


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

Its under memory configuration. Which is under Jumperfree config.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its under memory configuration. Which is under Jumperfree config.



HEY Thanks for info,,,but there was only a option to disable or enable the ganged mem ? so I set it to dissable is that right?

is there any other tricks that wont heat up my phenom ? for i just have stock phenom fan...thanks..Steve


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2008)

New CPU cooler!


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> New CPU cooler!



ha ya figured so..I will get one soon...Thanks..Steve


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 14, 2008)

Heres a deal you can't pass up!! Xigametak 1283 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003 for 26.99 after 10 buck mail in rebate.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 14, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Heres a deal you can't pass up!! Xigametak 1283 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003 for 26.99 after 10 buck mail in rebate.



I dony have credit card tho  ...so ive got to get one from locally which no one seems to have it...Thanks tho..Steve


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2008)

What are your options locally?


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> What are your options locally?



I cant find anywhere that even sells them..damn it..i tried everywhere..this place sucks for comp parts I had to drive 7 houres away to get my build parts I just put together..


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 14, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I cant find anywhere that even sells them..damn it..i tried everywhere..this place sucks for comp parts I had to drive 7 houres away to get my build parts I just put together..



I should of got one when i was there but I spent all my savings anyhows so I prolly couldnt of gotten it anyhows..


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 15, 2008)

Need a credit card?  Get a Girlfriend or a wife for a couple of days til item is in hand!  JK


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

i found something on that ganged and nonganged humble jumble.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2007/12/13/amd_phenom_9500_9600_9700_and_9900/13


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> i found something on that ganged and nonganged humble jumble.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2007/12/13/amd_phenom_9500_9600_9700_and_9900/13



Ok I see so my phenom stting set to dissabled is better for some things ..and much better for others...Thanks for the link to info..Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 15, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Need a credit card?  Get a Girlfriend or a wife for a couple of days til item is in hand!  JK



HA I need a rich bi*ch


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya, disabled is what you need to set it to to get unganged. Do you have CPU-Z? If so run it and check the memory tab. It will tell you whether or not you are ganged and unganged.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

by default it should be unganged.

I'm doing a test with wprime32, between ganged and unganged. I'll have them up in a min


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

GANGED vs UNGANGED


GANGED--






UNGANGED-





GANGED--





UNGANGED-





GANGED--





UNGANGED-


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 15, 2008)

Quite interesting.  So Sony Vegas might like this program?  I guess I'll have to try some programs, video editing, of my own.  thanks crackerjack.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Quite interesting.  So Sony Vegas might like this program?  I guess I'll have to try some programs, video editing, of my own.  thanks crackerjack.



I use CS3, But I'm fixing to go to bed. So I can't test right now. I'll do some more test then, using CS3 Premiere and Vegas.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks guys for taking the time to post this good info.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ya, disabled is what you need to set it to to get unganged. Do you have CPU-Z? If so run it and check the memory tab. It will tell you whether or not you are ganged and unganged.



ok cool ya it sais its unganged


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> GANGED vs UNGANGED
> 
> 
> GANGED--
> ...



hmmm it looks as tho there is no real difference in ganged or unganged to me ? am I wrong ? Actually it looks like ganged is better?,,,Steve


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

With benchmarks, theres no real big difference. But i'll test in the tommorrow- CS3, Vegas and a UT3 Benchmark. These will show the best results.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> With benchmarks, theres no real big difference. But i'll test in the tommorrow- CS3, Vegas and a UT3 Benchmark. These will show the best results.



ok cool thanks man...steve


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

Ganged vs Unganged CS3

Ganged:





Unganged:






No performance difference. So i'm not going even try Vegas. I'll have UT3 up in a min



Ganged:





Unganged:





Unganged has the increase. 
1024x768 5fps+
1280x1024 2fps+


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Ganged vs Unganged CS3
> 
> Ganged:
> 
> ...



hmmm not even worth the effort to change it in the bios..haha


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

This morning I tried unganged vs ganged with Avi to DVD and I was impressed!  No Country for Old Men ganged took roughly 30-31min but unganged dropped down to 28 min!!  That was Superarb quality @ 120min.  I wish it would post completion time at the end but I'll try some other video editors I have.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 16, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> This morning I tried unganged vs ganged with Avi to DVD and I was impressed!  No Country for Old Men ganged took roughly 30-31min but unganged dropped down to 28 min!!  That was Superarb quality @ 120min.  I wish it would post completion time at the end but I'll try some other video editors I have.[/QUOT
> 
> interesting...but is still is no help for surfing the net or gamming tho is it?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

No, not really, but then getting a Quad core over a dual core for internet/gaming isn't going to do much besides relieve tasks from the processor.  I wanted to try out my MVP 05(07 mod), game stutters a little @ 1650x1080 with details all the way up,  but the damn game crashes now after I installed a field mod yesterday even though I've installed about 99% of the other mods they have made without any issues.


----------

